# Floor tiles



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I need a large amount of floor tiles( 60 square metres )
I have had a look in leroy merlin and a few local shops. I am finding the ones I want a wee bit over my budget.
Is there a factory shop that sells seconds near Cantanhede / Coimbra where I might find them cheaper ?
Thanks
kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try any of your local *builders merchants* rather than shops, nearly all will have displays of tiles in stock or to order, some will also have stock or can order, also end of ranges or a variety of seconds, you should always ask for a discount it's very rare that you won't get something of.
Do make sure you over order to allow for breakages when tiling and as *replacement* for broken tiles later on.

Couple of major factories around you one on the old road to Coimbra just passed Mealheada and also a Revigres factory off A1 but think you'd do better with merchants 60 m2 be a lot to them nothing to the factory

My best buy was a black slate vitreous tile FP 28€ m2 paid 7€ for grade 4 never could find the flaws


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks canoe man
Yes we are not afraid to ask for discount and hubby been getting it a lot from various merchants already ( feel like one of the family now ! )
I did see the tile place near Mealhada, will pop in there soon.
Your bargain was a great steal, where did you get the tiles from if you don't mind me asking ?
Also forgot to ask, do they use self leveller here for floors ? Hubby can't seem to find it and prefers it to sand and cement mix to fill all the holes on the floor before tiling.
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Self leveler yes name depends on make Weber call it Fineflow.

Tiles probably a bit to far for you Lousa, Tabua, Penocova main places I bought from


----------

